# 🚗 Shiny new things from Chemical Guys 🚘



## DetailedClean

We're massive fans of Chemical Guys so love bringing in new additions to their ranges. Five of the latest added to Detailed Clean follow. All available immediately from Detailed Clean.

Wrap Detailer

Wrap Detailer cleans and protects glossy vinyl wraps, shiny printed graphics, and clear bra protection films on all vehicles.

Heavy Duty Water Spot Remover

Heavy Duty Water Spot Remover gel neutralises alkaline stains with a mild acid, removing the stuck-on water stain quickly and effortlessly.

Tire Kicker Tire Shine

Tire Kicker Tire Shine is a premium tire dressing that creates a super wet appearance on all tires.

Blacklight Shampoo

Blacklight Shampoo is perfect for cleaning and enhancing black and dark coloured vehicles.

Blue Guard Wet Look Dressing

Blue Guard Wet Look Dressing restores faded plastic and rubber trim pieces to a dark high gloss shine.
ONLY £9.94


----------



## leeandfay

I have to say the new chemical guys style of branding is so nice 

Have a lot of respect and admiration for cg stuff and always have the odd bottle here and there for certain jobs

Good luck with the range not that you'll need it. Top stuff


----------

